# natural hive



## mykyee2000 (May 15, 2012)

I have been told you can make a rectangular box out of any old wood and drill a hole in the top and one in the bottom and hang in a tree, that bees will find this and move into it when they swarm.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

mykyee2000 said:


> I have been told you can make a rectangular box out of any old wood and drill a hole in the top and one in the bottom and hang in a tree, that bees will find this and move into it when they swarm.


Maybe. And then what?

What you've described is a swarm trap. I've seen everything from flower pots to old suitcases used to catch swarms. Usually they have to be "baited" with something to attract bees. Some folks use lemongrass oil, others just some old comb.

But once you catch a swarm, what are you going to do with it? If you're going to keep bees, they must be kept in a hive with removable frames - it's the law. If you're interested in 'natural' bee hives, do some searches on Top Bar Hives and Warre Hives, which have removable frames, but are more easily constructed than the standard Langstroth hive the most beekeepers use.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have given thought at times of cutting down some old 8 frame equipment I have takeing up space in the pole barn to 4 frames size. Make a bottom board for them and a cover with a hinge that you can fasten shut. Place some swarm lure in them probably with some plastic foundation and hang them in near by trees. Just have to get the ambition to try it.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

What about just a box with bottom and hinged lid where you put frame tops spaced out with a starter strip in them. Kinda like a starter to a top bar. Then, if you get a swarm to start to draw it out, simply remove the frame tops and put in either a langstrough or top bar hive? I also like the 4 frame as well, but wonder if 8 wouldn't be better for the larger swarms.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Weight wise I would prefer the lighter 4 frame box. Starter strips on top bars is a good Idea. a bit less weight and bees voted here 100 to 1 wax foundation is best. Strange swarm liked the plastic.

 Al


----------



## CoachB (Aug 30, 2011)

I just put extra nuc boxes with foundation in them on my deer stand platforms.  The existing ladder makes them easy to install and remove. Just started that this year-no swarms yet.


----------

